# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Терминальный сервер

## cannabis_86

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. Хотелось бы у вас спросить про конфигурацию терминального сервера. Нужно, чтобы использовалось 10 терминальных лицензий -  на каждой: 1с 8.2, Word, Excel, Outlook 2010. У нас сейчас имеется сервак: Intel Xeon E5620 2,4 GHz, 12 Gb Ram, SAS винты. На нем крутятся Microsoft SQL Server 2008 r2 и сервер 1с предприятия 8.2. Базы на SQL - 2- Гб (1с бух) 4-5 штук. И больше там ничего не стоит. Можно ли использовать данный сервер под терминальный с учетом того, что там стоит и еще будет?

----------


## this

конечно :)

----------


## goby

не стоит класть все яйца в одну корзину

----------


## Dr.Net

Можно класть и в одну корзину, если настроить резервное копирование Acronisом и вообще бакап - правило админа. Меня спасает всегда.

----------


## creatort

Ребят, а помогите поднять собственно тарминальный сервер.
Роль установил, параметры вроде все стандартны. Пытаюсь подключиться к удаленному раб.столу со своего ПК - ведет себя так, как бы и нет сервера вообще.
Поясните есть ли какие-нибудь моменты с лицензированием например (хотим пока попробовать - демо режим).
был бы очень признателен если вдруг кто наведет на видео-мануал в сети :)

----------


## goby

Лови мануал
http://www.mista.ru/articles1c/terminal.htm
не забудь про файервол

----------


## creatort

Спасибо, будет полезно.
а не ли чего подобного по Microsoft Server 2008 r2? Нужен тоже для работы удаленных пользователей в 1С + еще удаленные юзеры будут работать через инет, поэтому настройки будут и ISS службы... во как.

----------


## goby

Не думаю, что в 2008 будут большие отличия. Принципиально должно быть так же. 
Какая разница откуда юзеры работают? Серверу терминалов не важно. Важно только настроить на шлюзе vpn сервер для удаленщиков.
Что такое ISS?

----------


## rikony

думаю что ISS для связи телефонной удаленно

----------


## creatort

> Не думаю, что в 2008 будут большие отличия. Принципиально должно быть так же. 
> Какая разница откуда юзеры работают? Серверу терминалов не важно. Важно только настроить на шлюзе vpn сервер для удаленщиков.
> Что такое ISS?


ISS это опечатка :) IIS

----------


## alex23101975

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. Хотелось бы у вас спросить про конфигурацию терминального сервера. Нужно, чтобы использовалось 10 терминальных лицензий -  на каждой: 1с 8.2, Word, Excel, Outlook 2010. У нас сейчас имеется сервак: Intel Xeon E5620 2,4 GHz, 12 Gb Ram, SAS винты. На нем крутятся Microsoft SQL Server 2008 r2 и сервер 1с предприятия 8.2. Базы на SQL - 2- Гб (1с бух) 4-5 штук. И больше там ничего не стоит. Можно ли использовать данный сервер под терминальный с учетом того, что там стоит и еще будет?


не рекомендую делать таким образом, на 10 пользователей работающих с одной базой в принципе пойдет. Но ведь количество пользователей начнет расти, и получишь момент нехватки памяти и вот тогда начнешь разделять все на две машины. лучше все таки делать все на двух машинах 
1 - сервер терминалов 
2 - sql+сервер 1с   (требования к этой железке должны быть более серьезны чем к серверу терминалов, курим мануалы по sql, 1с и умножаем на 2 ) короче говоря особо критично наличие памяти поболее и быстрые диски (я стараюсь делать на дисках sas + 5 рейд)
ну и конечно в сетке между между 1 и 2 машиной желательно скорость поболее, гигабит хотя бы видеть.

короче говоря та машина о которой ты пишеш лучше оставить под скулю и 1с сервер, а под терминалку взять машинку что нить типа i3-i5 c 4 гига оперативки, а пользователям в параметрах рдп сделать запуск только самого 1с

---------- Post added at 13:53 ---------- Previous post was at 13:25 ----------




> Ребят, а помогите поднять собственно тарминальный сервер.
> Роль установил, параметры вроде все стандартны. Пытаюсь подключиться к удаленному раб.столу со своего ПК - ведет себя так, как бы и нет сервера вообще.
> Поясните есть ли какие-нибудь моменты с лицензированием например (хотим пока попробовать - демо режим).
> был бы очень признателен если вдруг кто наведет на видео-мануал в сети :)



http://kiwy.ru/2011/04/kak-aktivirov...alov-2003-2008
а в чем проблемыИ
если еще не запустил терминалку обращайся skype alex23101975

----------


## aka-buryl

А вообще есть очень хорошая вещь VMWare vSphere или XCP 1.1 (это гипервизоры) а там поднимай хоть сколько виртуальных серверов win 2008, главное чтобы ресурсов железа хватило, хотя оно у тебя неплохое...

----------


## tebten

а зачем делить сервер терминалов и сервер 1С?
смысл ведь в том, чтобы прикрутить терминальный доступ к серверу и работать таким образом с 1С, правильно?
у меня в сети домен сервер и сервер1С к обоим прикручен сервер терминалов

----------


## EDmitry67

Я сейчас на Windows serwer 2008 ставлю 1с 8. У меня пока 10 машин. Их подключаь к удаленному рабочему столу на этот сервак. С лицензиями такая штука: вчера оплатил на каждого юзера 1 лицензия Cal для право входа(900 руб) на север и 1 лицензия терминальная (2800 руб) И того на одного юзера оплата для входа на раб стол сервера 3700. Соответственно я заплатил 37000 рублей. А перед этим ещё за сам Windows serwer 2008 заплатил немерено...

----------


## tebten

> ... И того на одного юзера оплата для входа на раб стол сервера 3700. Соответственно я заплатил 37000 рублей. А перед этим ещё за сам Windows serwer 2008 заплатил немерено...


мдаа!
жоская жесть. как форточники своих подписчиков обдирают
надо переходить на линуксоиды
мы настраивали лицензирование на ВС2003 Р2 с нашим франчайзи прогером - мировой мужик
он както извернулся и настроил серв терминалов без оплаты лицензий
в итоге можно прикрутить макс число терм подключений
я развернул дополнительно два сервера прикрутил к ним доступ, а лицензии берут у домена
тот же прогер рассказывал как на убунтушках летает 1С 8.х
кто нибудь линукс сервер под 1С не настраивал?
как там с возможностями терминальных подключений?

----------


## EDmitry67

Есть куча программ бесплатных в интернете для подключения к удаленному рабочему столу. Я разворачивал несколько лет назад "пиратскую" версию. Там есть утилитка, которая прописывает эти лицензии на сервер (9999 лицензий). Может и здесь можно было бы ей воспользоваться. Но руководство захотело всё официально купленное.

----------


## danilushko

мы просто аренду взяли у needsysadmin с настройкой и обслуживанием
не надо париться из-за устаревания сервера и чинить его если диски какие нить из строя выйдут..
надо терминальный сервер, платишь аренду.. не андо.. перестал арендовать
и ничего не теряешь.. 

кстати аренда выходит за 2-3 года как стоимость нового сервера.. только новый в цене теряет и его потом надо куда то девать или апгрейд делать.. а тут раз и всё

----------

